# Microsoft Publisher converter?



## Perseus (Feb 19, 2006)

I am hoping it is possible to convrt a .pub file into anything that I can view on my Mac...but it seems from my research that this is not possible. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mdnky (Feb 19, 2006)

This was brought up once a while back and I don't remember a solution being found, at least not one that allowed any editing.  You could install a PDF printer or distiller on a PC with Publisher, then convert the files to PDF (or possibly print to a PS file and convert that)...but that's about it.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 20, 2006)

There has never been a filter to convert .pub documents into any other format.


----------



## rexscar (Feb 2, 2010)

you can convert them online at: http://www.zamzar.com/

makes it easier than trying to explain to clients why they shouldn't use publisher....


----------



## simbalala (Feb 2, 2010)

Geez, dig up a four year old thread to post a spam link.

Spamming iz hard werk!


----------



## rexscar (Feb 2, 2010)

The link is a link to a online .pub file converter
I found this thread googling how to convert publisher files on a Mac and thought the above website would be a solution for anyone else unfortunate enough to stumble accross this forum.


----------



## ckstaley (Apr 14, 2011)

For anyone (like me) who stumbled across this post looking for a good online converter, I just want you to know that Rexscar is correct.  ZAMZAR IS LEGITIMATE and worked amazingly well for me (perfectly converted a .pub file into both a pdf and word doc!!) 
http://www.zamzar.com

You can even find a review/user ratings on CNET.  Thanks for the good advice, Rexscar.
http://download.cnet.com/Zamzar/3000-2094_4-10849044.html?tag=mncol;1


Simbalala, you could be throwing people off a good source by speaking of something that you apparently haven't checked out.


----------

